# '64 Impala



## vipgraphx (Mar 12, 2012)

I believe this is a '64 Impala..they went a old school lowrider with this project.




imapala1cropped by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## that1guy (Mar 12, 2012)

very nice


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## robbyrob (Mar 12, 2012)

wow this is pimp and I havent seen a 64 in a while.. good job.. by the way on your flickr the porch911 pic is insane!! the moon in the back gives it a nice touch..


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 12, 2012)

robbyrob said:


> wow this is pimp and I havent seen a 64 in a while.. good job.. by the way on your flickr the porch911 pic is insane!! the moon in the back gives it a nice touch..



thanks!


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks nice and stock except for the wheels, thank god. There's a few rolling around here, very sought after car in California


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 12, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Looks nice and stock except for the wheels, thank god. There's a few rolling around here, very sought after car in California



The paint actually has a metallic/pearl effect and it has some custom pinstriping. Not sure if they put airbags or hydraulics. The owner is an old dude but he is very into many styles of cars I think because
of his two sons. That shop has a southern california vibe.


----------

